
Buku v2.5 – Powerful command-line bookmark manager - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v2.5
======
mwexler
Perhaps more useful to link to the main page,
[https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku).

From that page: "buku is a powerful bookmark management utility written in
Python3 and SQLite3. When I started writing it, I couldn't find a flexible
cmdline solution with a private, portable, merge-able database along with
browser integration. Hence, buku (after my son's nickname)."

------
dancek
What's the use case for an advanced bookmark manager? Managing (online)
scientific references our such?

I find that even with a couple of folders of bookmarks in my browser, reading
something later just doesn't happen in practice. And for reference sites that
I might need later, the browser bookmark system is more than enough. Is it
just me?

~~~
apjana
Maintainer of `Buku` here. I agree. In the latest release we have pushed an
Easter Egg to open random (and probably forgotten) bookmarks which you can
revisit once in a while.

------
HAL9OOO
[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

Is a bookmark manager I highly recommend. It has lots of extensions/apps
written for it and is a barebones but powerful bookmark manager with tags. I
have about 4k bookmarks on it right now.

~~~
apjana
Buku is open source and free. In addition, it intends to be a private solution
by design.

------
sctb
Previous discussion of the project:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11712122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11712122)

------
majkinetor
This is epic and something really needed. All current bokmark managers sux IMO
more or less.

However, without browser and mobile plugins I wouldnt touch it. I use digo
free now and the great thing about it, is it works everywhere directly in
browser. Its also exportable locally. I dont like its bulk management.

~~~
apjana
It did cross our minds. But the future of browser plugins is quite uncertain
(security issues, memory usage concerns...). Buku is browser compatible... you
can add bookmarks from anywhere on Linux and OS X without touching the
terminal or export Buku database as HTML and import it (ref:
[https://github.com/jarun/Buku#gui-
integration](https://github.com/jarun/Buku#gui-integration)).

We do have a ToDo list item for an Android app.

~~~
fbender
If you are referring to browser add-ons (and not Plugins), the future couldn't
be brighter: Multiple vendors, including Mozilla and Microsoft, are converging
on a "Web Extensions" standard that is based on the Chrome extension API (but
neither a strict subset nor superset). Hence, it is far easier to write
extensions for multiple browsers with a (largely) single codebase.

~~~
apjana
Yes, I meant add-ons. Thanks, I'll check it out.

~~~
fbender
If you miss any necessary APIs, contact the Mozilla folks working on the
Firefox implementation of WebExtensions (e.g. via bugzilla.mozilla.org). They
are usually pretty reactive to (sensible and well thought out) proposals to
extend the API capabilites (and reduce the gap to their other APIs). If you
need any help, drop me a message @fbender_dev on Twitter or @fbender on
Github.

~~~
apjana
Thanks for the info though I can't promise anything on this yet because of
other stuff in plate. I am looking for consistent contributors (like I have on
`googler`) but still not at that stage. If you are really interested, please
feel free to contribute.

------
nuex
I wrote a 149 sloc shellscript that also solves this:
[https://github.com/nuex/note](https://github.com/nuex/note).

------
hyuuu
curious on the naming, because it means "book" in my language, is this
intentional?

~~~
apjana
It's after my son's nickname. In my language it doesn't mean anything in
particular.

